# Correct way to install a router bit



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello,

I have searched and searched and still haven't come up with a definite answer to this question, was wondering if you guys could help.

Do you install the router bit into the collet (with the collet nut on), back it out about an 1/8" and THEN insert the router shank (with the collet and collet lock nut together) into the router and then tighten the collet nut?

Or is the collet and collet nut ON THE ROUTER already before you insert the router bit shank into the router? And then tighten the collet nut.

I guess my question is should you screw on the router bit/collet/collet nut as one unit into the router? 

Sorry if this sounds elementary but I'm having a ton of issues with my brand new Hitachi router where the bits are getting stuck in the collet and I'm having a really hard time getting the router bits out of the collet. My router bit shanks are getting all scratched up in the process. Thank You...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Put your collet with nut on router then insert your bit. You could then insert the bit all the way in. Then pull it out about 1/8". You never want to tighten the bit with it bottomed out in the collet. Having 90% of the shank in the collet is a good starting place to be.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I suggest you get either a rubber grommet or "O-ring" and drop into the shaft of your router. This alone will prevent you from "bottoming out" any of your router bits, which sounds like is what's happening. You may even check the diameter of the shank of your bits too. Metric vs. SAE. don't mix.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I'm a big fan of Bob R. and Rick R. of the RWS, you will see them do it both ways 

But here's a link or two you may want to check out.


see PDF on this link
http://www.routerforums.com/router-...ot-bottom-out-your-router-bit.html#post154119

How To Use A Router - Stuck Bits? - NewWoodworker.com LLC
========


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

I've read that trick with the o-ring, where can I pick up one? Meaning what size do i need? Does it fit right at the bottom of the collet or do I just insert it into the router itself?

Also when inserting the router bit into the collet, do you guys loosen up the collet nut as far as it can loosen, then insert thr router bit? The router bit tends to go in much further when the collet nut is loosened as far as it can go.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Just use one of these rubber grommets like the kind you use for passing wiring thru sheet metal. For my 1/2" shank bits I use a 1/2" grommet for 1/4" use 1/4". You can find these everywhere.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just about any Hardware store will have them also many auto parts store will have them, the norm is in plastic box,more than one size in the box..

No need to open it all the way, the bit just needs to just slide in nice and free..1/'2" or 1/4" is just that..most bits are just a Little bit under size.

===========




Goldglv said:


> I've read that trick with the o-ring, where can I pick up one? Meaning what size do i need? Does it fit right at the bottom of the collet or do I just insert it into the router itself?
> 
> Also when inserting the router bit into the collet, do you guys loosen up the collet nut as far as it can loosen, then insert thr router bit? The router bit tends to go in much further when the collet nut is loosened as far as it can go.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

>>...Or is the collet and collet nut ON THE ROUTER already before you insert the router bit shank into the router? And then tighten the collet nut.<<

I never remove the collet, I just insert the bit and then tighten.

~Julie~


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Goldglv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have searched and searched and still haven't come up with a definite answer to this question, was wondering if you guys could help.
> 
> ...


Hi - I wonder, is the collet and nut snapped together? If you hold the collet and nut in your hand, the collet should be loosely retained in the nut, that is, it wont fall out. You said NEW router so I am assuming you have the M12VC. A little 2-1/4 hp job. 
If so, that has a self-releasing collet. The groove around the top of the collet should be snapped into a lip around the inside of the nut. That way the nut can pull the collet and bit out as it is loosened. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I switch back and forth between 1/4 and 1/2" collets all the time, I got in the habit of pulling the collet off. 

I insert the bit past the bottom of the collet then press the bottom of the collet onto the table. This pushes the bit up flush to the bottom of the collet.

Quite often many 1/4" bits are so short they don't make it to the bottom of the collet before bottoming out on the top of the collet


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi - I wonder, is the collet and nut snapped together? If you hold the collet and nut in your hand, the collet should be loosely retained in the nut, that is, it wont fall out. You said NEW router so I am assuming you have the M12VC. A little 2-1/4 hp job.
> If so, that has a self-releasing collet. The groove around the top of the collet should be snapped into a lip around the inside of the nut. That way the nut can pull the collet and bit out as it is loosened.
> Hope this helps.


Yes, I'm sorry I have the M12VC, I should have mentioned the model number. The 1/2" collet is not the same as the 1/4" that came with the router, meaning the 1/4" collet is nice and tight in the collet nut, I can't get it out even if I tried. The 1/2" collet sort of snaps into collet nut but it's VERY easy to get the collet out, does this sound right?

Also, I had to use pliers to get the collet out.....obviously I read that's the last thing you should do AFTER I did it. I read it could possibly damage the router....now I'm worried I damaged my router...how can I tell if I did or not? I literally used the router 2 times....I changed out the router bit about 3 times in total.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Goldglv said:


> Yes, I'm sorry I have the M12VC, I should have mentioned the model number. The 1/2" collet is not the same as the 1/4" that came with the router, meaning the 1/4" collet is nice and tight in the collet nut, I can't get it out even if I tried. The 1/2" collet sort of snaps into collet nut but it's VERY easy to get the collet out, does this sound right?
> 
> Also, I had to use pliers to get the collet out.....obviously I read that's the last thing you should do AFTER I did it. I read it could possibly damage the router....now I'm worried I damaged my router...how can I tell if I did or not? I literally used the router 2 times....I changed out the router bit about 3 times in total.


OK, the 1/4" collet sounds right. You should be able to hold the collet and turn the nut easily but it should be difficult to seperate the two. If you torqued the 1/2" one down with it not being properly assembled you may have distorted the collet. The collet should click into the nut. It may take some force to get it there. This is all done off the router. Try putting the nut down on the workbench, put the collet into the nut and try to push it in until it clicks. Some minor persuasion with a rubber mallet may be in order.

If you still have one stuck in the router try seperating the router from the base. Clamp the protruding bit between a couple of small pieces of scrap. Suspend the motor somehow and try heating the armature shaft with a hair dryer or heat gun. No propane torches please. Hopefully the shaft will expand enough to free the stuck collet.
Hope this helps some, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I have the same router and I hate to use the 1/4" adapter, a PITA job, If I do and I get one stuck I use a wooden dowel and tap it out .I now use the Router Collet Extension for the 1/4" shaft bits on that tank of a router.. makes a easy job of it..

MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review


========


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all of your quick responses. I tried pushing that 1/2" collet into the collet nut, it sort of snaps in but there is basically NO resistance to get it out so does this sound like the collet needs to be replaced? I will try and call Hitachi tomorrow, if not I found the collet at ereplacementparts.com (thank you bob).

What I also noticed was when I have the collet and collet nut attached to router and I try to insert the router bit, the bit BARELY goes into the collet....I mean I'm lucky to get a 1/4" into the collet. If I take the collet and collet nut out and insert the router bit in, I can get it all the way down to the end of the collet...what does this sound like to you guys?

Also, how far down the collet should the router shank be when it's inserted properly? All the way down tp the tip of the collet?

I'm just trying to figure out if this issue is because of a bad or distorted collet and not something more serious. Like I said earlier, I'm a little worried now that I had to pull the router bit out with pliers, I'm hoping I didn't cause any other issues...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You should be able to get most of the shank in the collet but never bottom it out.


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

Another thing I just noticed was when the collet and collet nut are on the router and I try and insert a router bit...as soon as I push in the router bit, the collet seperates from the collet nut and gets pushed further down into the router itself. Like I said earlier, there is NO resistance between the collet/collet nut like there is with the 1/4" that came with my router.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Goldglv said:


> Thanks again for all of your quick responses. I tried pushing that 1/2" collet into the collet nut, it sort of snaps in but there is basically NO resistance to get it out so does this sound like the collet needs to be replaced? I will try and call Hitachi tomorrow, if not I found the collet at ereplacementparts.com (thank you bob).
> 
> What I also noticed was when I have the collet and collet nut attached to router and I try to insert the router bit, the bit BARELY goes into the collet....I mean I'm lucky to get a 1/4" into the collet. If I take the collet and collet nut out and insert the router bit in, I can get it all the way down to the end of the collet...what does this sound like to you guys?
> 
> ...


OK, I think we're getting somewhere. I think the 1/2" collet is likely toast. The 1/4" sounds OK as you can get the bit in without it being in the router. There may be a burr or some dirt or something inside the armature shaft taper. You might try some very fine emory cloth or sandpaper to smooth the inside of the shaft. Clean it out well after trying this. Automotive type brake cleaner works well for that.
When you talk to Hitachi, you may ask about a Service Center in your area. My experience with Hitachi customer service has been pretty good so they may slip you under the warranty even if you made a mistake with it. AND, it may not have been your fault. Those collets are sold seperate from the nut I believe so it may not have been shipped to you assembled and I'm pretty sure the manual says nothing about it.


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to pick up a new collet/collet nut and see if that takes care of the problem. I'm also going to stop by the auto parts store this week to pick up a grommet like you guys mentioned.

As for the grommet, should I place it in the bottom of the collet or do I just drop it into the bottom of the armature shaft?

And when I insert the router bit into the new collet, it should slide ALL THE WAY down until the tip of the router bit itself hits the collet nut, right? Then back it out about an 1/8"? 

Wasn't sure if I still need to back it out if the grommet is in there already.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Goldglv

See the PDF file above, I do it just a little bit diff.,some of the routers have a very deep hole under the router nut so put them in the nut.

Once it's on the rubber washer that's it no need to lift it up by a 1/8".

The router bit will move just a LITTLE bit and I mean a little bit when you lock it down in place...

see below

=======



Goldglv said:


> I'm going to pick up a new collet/collet nut and see if that takes care of the problem. I'm also going to stop by the auto parts store this week to pick up a grommet like you guys mentioned.
> 
> As for the grommet, should I place it in the bottom of the collet or do I just drop it into the bottom of the armature shaft?
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm staill waiting to receive my new collet from Hitachi, I will update you guys as soon as it comes. Had another question. I noticed with the KM12VC combo kit, there was an additional sub base in there(part 509). I thought it was used for larger bits but there's one side that's flatwhile the rest of the base is round.....what is this used for? 

Is it some type of straight edge guide or something? How would you guys use this exactly?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You got it, GoldGlv... The edge is run against a straightedge for cutting a straight line. In theory, with a round base, it shouldn't matter. However if the outer perimeter of the base plate isn't perfectly concentric with the router bit then different parts of the base plate will be differing distances from the straightedge. For those with a round base, the same result will be established by holding a consistent part of the base plate against the straightedge.

Some of my routers have it but the majority do not.


----------



## Goldglv (Oct 20, 2009)

I just received my replacement collet chuck from Hitachi yesterday and sure enough, the collet was nice and tight inside the nut, it spun pretty freely and I couldn't pull it out. I slid the router bit in it and it went in just fine. There was a little bit of friction but I'm assuming that's normal.

Nothing like the older collet I had, I could barely get the shank in there. I haven't gotten a chance to use the router again but I'm sure it's fine now.

So I don't know if I just got a defective collet or if I tightened down the collet nut too much when I first used it. Just wanted to say thanks to all you guys for your help....great forum!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Good deal, glad we could help
I just re-read through the thread and found the post where you were having trouble installing the 1/4" bit when the collet was installed in the router. By now you must be painfully aware of the two stage function of that collet. That just means the collet has already started to tighten so you just need to back off a turn or so. 
You have also probably noticed that you won't be able to put a grommet in the bottom of the 1/4" collet. Just drop the bit down all the way and then lift the bit up about an 1/8" and tighten.
Jim's dead bang on the flat edged base. I've only used mine a couple of times but that's what it's for. That router doesn't provide much in the way of centering the base to the spindle. When you use the centering pin to set up for bushing use, you are simply adjusting the bushing adapter to compensate for any deviation in base plate centering. That says that any time the adapter is removed, it must be recentered. Not a big deal, but a step that must be remembered.
Glad to here you are back in business - have fun:happy:


----------

